# 2016 Camaro



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The sixth-generation Chevrolet Camaro revealed today offers higher levels of performance, technology and refinement and is designed to maintain the sporty car segment leadership earned over the past five years.

The Gen Six Camaro provides a faster, more nimble driving experience, enabled by an all-new, lighter architecture and a broader powertrain range. Six all-new powertrain combinations are offered:
•	a 2.0L Turbo
•	an all-new 3.6L V-6
•	the LT1 6.2L V-8, which is SAE-certified at 455 horsepower and 455 lb-ft of torque

It is the most powerful Camaro SS ever. Each engine is available with a six-speed manual or eight-speed automatic transmission.

Camaro's leaner, stiffer platform and slightly smaller dimensions are accentuated by a dramatic, sculpted exterior. Meticulously tuned in the wind tunnel, the exterior contributes to performance through reduced aerodynamic lift for better handling while enhancing efficiency.

A driver-focused interior integrates class-leading control technologies, including a new Driver Mode Selector, configurable instrument cluster and a customizable ambient lighting feature.

"Redesigning the Camaro is thrilling and challenging all at once, but the secret is to offer something more," said Mark Reuss, General Motors executive vice president of Product Development. "For Camaro enthusiasts, it retains iconic design cues and offers even more performance. For a new generation of buyers, the 2016 Camaro incorporates our most innovative engineering ideas with finely honed performance and leading design."

Only two parts carry over from the fifth-generation Camaro to the new Gen Six: the rear bowtie emblem and the SS badge.

http://www.camarosixmedia.com/product/public/us/en/camaro-six/home.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpHHlyOubWg


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

To make it not only the best Camaro ever, but one of the best performance cars available, Chevrolet focused on three pillars of development.

Performance
•	Vehicle mass has been reduced by 200 pounds or more, depending on the model, creating a more nimble, responsive driving experience
•	Most efficient Camaro ever, with a new 2.0L turbo SAE-certified at 275 hp (205 kW) and 295 lb-ft (400 Nm) - and delivers more than 30 mpg on the highway (GM-estimated), and 0-60 mph acceleration well under 6 seconds
•	Efficient performance in a new 3.6L V-6 featuring direct injection, continuously variable valve timing and - for the first time - Active Fuel Management (cylinder deactivation), offering an SAE-certified 335 hp (250 kW) and 284 lb-ft of torque (385 Nm), for the highest specific output of any naturally aspirated V-6 in the segment
•	The most powerful Camaro SS ever, with a new 6.2L LT1 direct-injected Small Block V-8 rated at 455 hp (339 kW) and 455 lb-ft of torque (617 Nm)
•	Magnetic Ride Control active suspension available on Camaro SS for the first time
•	With improved handling and performance, the Camaro SS delivers better lap times than the fifth-generation's track-focused Camaro 1LE package.

Technology
•	All-new Drive Mode Selector, which tailors up to eight vehicle attributes for four modes: Snow/Ice, Tour, Sport and - on SS models - Track settings
•	Segment-exclusive, Interior Spectrum Lighting that offers 24 different ambient lighting effects on the dash, door panels, and center console
•	High-definition, configurable color displays - including available dual, 8-inch-diagonal screens.

Design
•	More athletic-looking, sculptured exterior that complements the tighter, leaner architecture - and offers all-new, modern lighting signatures, including light-emitting diode (LED) technology
•	Greater emphasis on customer personalization with wider range of choices, including 10 exterior colors, five interior color combinations, lighting options and a full complement of dealer-available accessories available at launch - including wheels, stripe packages and additional accessories
•	Aerodynamically optimized design that is the result of 350 hours of wind tunnel testing, reducing drag on LT models and improving downforce on SS
•	All-new, interior with shifter-focused center console, intuitive controls, flat-bottom steering wheel, and higher quality materials throughout
•	Unique control rings around the air vents used for temperature and fan speed adjustments, eliminating the need for conventional buttons

"We have had the incredible opportunity to meet literally thousands of Gen 5 Camaro owners who provided direct feedback on what they loved about their car and what they wanted for the next-gen Camaro," said Al Oppenheiser, Camaro chief engineer. "As a result, the 2016 Camaro builds on what made the current Camaro such a success with more power, more agile handling and more technology.

"We expect it will set the new benchmark in the segment - and give a new generation of enthusiasts a reason to fall in love with Camaro."

The Gen Six Camaro goes on sale later this year, offered in LT and SS models.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Lightweight architecture and chassis systems

Approximately 70 percent of the architectural components are unique to Camaro. Through extensive computer-aided engineering, structural rigidity was increased by 28 percent, while the body-in-white mass was reduced by 133 pounds (60.5 kg).

In their quest to make the 2016 Camaro as lean as possible, engineers and designers evaluated every aspect of its architecture - already the most mass-efficient ever created by GM - and supporting elements, saving grams here and pounds there that contributes to the car's lower curb weight. As a result, the total curb weight for Camaro has been reduced by more than 200 pounds (90 kg).

Significant weight savings came from using an aluminum instrument panel frame instead of steel, which saved 9.2 pounds (4.2 kg). The use of lightweight components, including aluminum front suspension links and steel rear suspension links with lightening holes, in the new five-link rear suspension system contributed to a 26-pound (12 kg) reduction in the overall suspension weight. With the lighter, stiffer architecture and more powerful engines, the Gen Six Camaro SS delivers better lap times than the fifth-generation's track-focused Camaro 1LE package.

"The driving experience is significantly different," said Aaron Link, lead development engineer. "Immediately, you will notice how much lighter and more nimble the Camaro feels. That feeling increases when you drive the Camaro harder - it brakes more powerfully, dives into corners quicker, and accelerates faster than ever."

The Camaro features a new, multi-link MacPherson strut front suspension with Camaro-specific geometry. The double-pivot design provides a more precise feeling of control, including more linear and communicative feel from the quick-ratio electric power steering system. At the rear, a new five-link independent suspension yields outstanding wheel control and reduces "squat" during acceleration.

In addition, the Magnetic Ride Control is available on the Camaro SS for the first time. Previously limited to the Camaro ZL1, the active suspension reads road and driving conditions 1,000 times per second, and automatically adjusts the damper settings to optimize ride comfort and control.

All Camaro models offer Brembo brakes - they're standard on SS - optimized for the car's mass and performance capability. On Camaro LT, the available brakes include 12.6-inch (320 mm) front rotors with four-piston calipers and 12.4-inch (315 mm) rear rotors with single-piston sliding calipers. Camaro SS employs 13.6-inch (345 mm) front rotors with four-piston fixed calipers and 13.3-inch (338 mm) rear rotors with four-piston fixed calipers.

Goodyear tires are used on all models: The LT features standard 18-inch wheels wrapped with Goodyear Eagle Sport all-season tires and available 20-inch wheels matched with Eagle F1 Asymmetric all-season run-flat tires. Camaro SS features standard 20-inch aluminum wheels with Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 run-flat tires.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

More powerful and efficient

The new Camaro will be offered with six different powertrain combinations, each designed to deliver improved performance and efficiency.

The Camaro LT***8217;s standard engine is a new 2.0L Turbo, rated at an SAE-certified 275 horsepower (205 kW) and 295 lb-ft of torque (400 Nm). For power on demand, it offers a wide torque band with 90 percent of peak torque available from 2,100 rpm to 3,000 rpm, and maximum torque from 3,000 to 4,500 rpm. The 2.0L turbo will deliver 0-60 mph acceleration in less than six seconds and offer more than 30 mpg on the highway (GM-estimated), making it the most fuel-efficient Camaro ever.

An all-new 3.6L V-6 is available in the Camaro LT, producing and SAE-certified 335 horsepower (250 kW) and 284 lb-ft of torque (385 Nm), for the highest specific output of any naturally aspirated V-6 in the segment. The engine incorporates a trio of technologies for uncompromised efficiency and performance, including direct injection, variable valve timing and, for the first time, Active Fuel Management (cylinder deactivation), which disables two cylinders under light throttle applications to enhance efficiency.

The 2.0L turbo and 3.6L V-6 engines are offered with a six-speed manual transmission or the all-new Hydra-Matic 8L45 paddle-shift eight-speed automatic transmission. It***8217;s based on the Hydra-Matic 8L90 eight-speed, but scaled for the performance envelope of the smaller engines and offering an estimated 5-percent efficiency improvement over a comparable six-speed automatic.

Camaro SS is powered by the 6.2L LT1 V-8 engine introduced on the Corvette Stingray. About 20 percent of the components are specific for the Camaro***8217;s architecture, including new, tubular ***8220;tri-Y***8221;-type exhaust manifolds. It also offers advanced technologies such as variable valve timing, direct injection and Active Fuel Management (on automatic-equipped models) to help balance efficiency and performance. Output is SAE-certified at 455 horsepower (339 kW) and 455 lb-ft of torque (617 Nm), making it the most-powerful Camaro SS ever.

The LT1 engine is available with a standard six-speed manual transmission ***8211; with new Active Rev Match technology that ***8220;blips***8221; the throttle for perfectly timed downshifts ***8211; or the Hydra-Matic 8L90 paddle-shift eight-speed automatic.

Each engine has been carefully tuned for a distinctive performance sound. All 2.0L turbo models feature active noise cancellation, which uses sound waves to cancel unwanted cabin noise. Models equipped with the available Bose audio system also feature engine sound enhancement, which amplifies the native sounds of the 2.0L turbo engine ***8211; and can be disabled based on the driver***8217;s preference.

Both the 3.6L V-6 and 6.2L V-8 feature mechanical sound enhancers ***8211; resonators that direct induction noise from the engine bay into the cabin. Both engines are available with a dual-mode exhaust, which features electronically controlled valves that bypass the mufflers under acceleration, delivering improved performance and greater sound levels. With the dual-mode exhaust, drivers can personalize the exhaust sound, from a ***8220;stealth***8221; mode to the most aggressive ***8220;track***8221; mode.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Compact, athletic design

The exterior of the Camaro is more sculpted and more muscular effect that makes the new car look significantly lower and wider than before, even though it is within two inches of the exterior dimensions of the current Camaro.

***8220;From every angle, you***8217;ll never mistake this for anything but a Camaro,***8221; said Tom Peters, design director. ***8220;We***8217;ve taken that iconic design and amplified its proportions to reflect a more dynamic driving experience ***8211; like the T-shirt on a muscular physique.***8221;

The front of the Camaro is defined by a cross-car grille/headlamp aperture, a signature cue that dates to the first generation. The new, expressive execution gives the Camaro a stronger, more determined face. It also displays a new, nearly fastback profile that flows into the pronounced haunches of the rear fenders, enhancing the wider, more aggressive stance.

A more expressive take on the taillamps blends the horizontal aesthetic of the first generation with a dual-element theme and aggressive tapers for a contemporary appearance. Additionally, SS models have a unique rear spoiler.

Standard lighting includes halogen projector beam headlamps and taillamps. RS and SS models add high-intensity discharge, or HID, projector-beam headlamps and LED ***8220;signature lighting***8221; daytime running lights ***8211; including a sweeping LED lightpipe integrated in the headlamp and an LED light pipe integrated into the front fascia. RS and SS models also feature LED lighting for the rear taillamps, including auxiliary LED light guides that mirror the shape of the front signature lighting.

In many cases, the exterior design not only communicates the performance capabilities of the new Camaro, but contributes to them. For example, the teams spent more than 350 hours testing the Camaro in the wind tunnel, meticulously tailoring the exterior to improve cooling and reduce aerodynamic lift and drag.

Aerodynamic details include a subtle ***8220;air curtain***8221; on the front fascia, which guides air around the wheels rather than into the wheelhouses, reducing drag. Also, the Camaro SS has a unique front fascia with integrated brake cooling ducts and a unique hood with functional air vents, which improve engine cooling and reduce front lift.

All models share a more pronounced, sculpted roof panel that improves the structural rigidity of the roof for greater refinement. The roof is assembled using laser brazing, eliminating the need for ***8220;ditch channel***8221; seams and cover trim, giving the car a sleeker appearance while saving half a kilogram compared to traditional spot welding.

There***8217;s also a new interpretation of the Camaro***8217;s iconic red, white and blue ***8220;banner***8221; insignia, displayed on the front fenders.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Driver-focused interior and technologies

Like the exterior, the interior is completely new yet instantly recognizable. The instrument panel, for example, is a departure from the previous model, but retains the Camaro***8217;s familiar dual-binnacle-style instrument cluster hood.

***8220;Given the level of technology and performance, the interior had to be modern and driver focused.***8221; said Ryan Vaughan, interior design manager. ***8220;But although the interior is an all new design, it is still instinctively recognizable as a Camaro.***8221;

The instrument cluster features analog instruments to provide the driver with essential performance information, as well as an available eight-inch-diagonal high-definition center screen that can be configured to provide additional information including navigation, performance, and infotainment features. 
Another eight-inch screen, integrated in the center of the instrument panel, serves as the interface for the enhanced, next-generation MyLink system.

The new center console and center stack are designed with high performance driving in mind. For example, the heating and cooling controls are integrated into rings surrounding the air ducts. Eliminating the associated buttons makes the cabin feel more spacious, and makes adjusting the temperature easy while keeping your eyes on the road.

An electronic parking brake replaces the previous mechanical parking brake handle. This enabled the cup holders to be repositioned for improved range of motion when shifting in manual-transmission models.

An available, segment-first LED ambient lighting system, integrated in the dash, door panels and center console, offers 24 different colors, as well as fade and transition effects that spread across the interior. There***8217;s even a theatrical ***8220;car show***8221; mode that cycles randomly through the entire color spectrum when the Camaro is parked.

The ambient lighting is one of eight attributes the driver can adjust using the Camaro***8217;s new Driver Mode Selector***8211; accessed via a switch on the center console. The system enables the driver to tailor the look, sound and feel of 2016 Camaro to their preferences and driving conditions.

Manufacturing

The 2016 Camaro will be produced at GM***8217;s Lansing Grand River assembly plant in Lansing, Mich.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

MCSL :wave:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

BTW, my friend has a 2015 Camero with about 3K miles on it, and the transmission went out. It sat in the shop for almost two weeks because they had to wait for a transmission to be shipped to them. Doesn't say much about the quality of them. Looks are deceiving.


----------



## JamesNoBrakes (May 6, 2015)

I read on the 4 series forum where a transmission went out.


----------



## jat335i (Jan 11, 2010)

Wish they revive the Firebird/Trans-Am. Miss that F-body from the 60s up to year 1992.


----------



## damyankee (Apr 3, 2007)

Totally bitchin' Camaro, I want a manual with that big honkin' V8.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The local Chevy dealer where I used to live makes a point of washing every new car with a nylon brush, scratching the **** out of the clear coat. I confronted the sales manager about this after seeing four new Corvettes in the showroom all scratched to ****. His response was "Yeah... That's a shame, ain't it?" There's a service writer there who writes up you work order by placing his clipboard on the hood of your car. If you confront him on this, he gets pissed. So, I'm supposed to pay $50k for this type of foolishness?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Autoputzer said:


> The local Chevy dealer where I used to live makes a point of washing every new car with a nylon brush, scratching the **** out of the clear coat. I confronted the sales manager about this after seeing four new Corvettes in the showroom all scratched to ****. His response was "Yeah... That's a shame, ain't it?" There's a service writer there who writes up you work order by placing his clipboard on the hood of your car. If you confront him on this, he gets pissed. So, I'm supposed to pay $50k for this type of foolishness?


I've read posts of BMW owners experiencing the same thing at the dealership. There are idiots selling all brands of cars. To them, cars are just widgets they must sell to feed the families. The average Bimmerfest member knew far more about his car the day he bought it than the car salesman that sold it.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

cwsqbm said:


> I've read posts of BMW owners experiencing the same thing at the dealership. There are idiots selling all brands of cars. To them, cars are just widgets they must sell to feed the families. The average Bimmerfest member knew far more about his car the day he bought it than the car salesman that sold it.


My rule now is that all my new cars are factory ordered and delivered unwashed with the shipping film still on them.

Don't expect any Rhodes Scholars to be working in the wash pit at any dealer.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Still looks like some huge beast stepped on the roof and squished it.

I actually prefer being able to _see_ out of a car.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Kamdog said:


> Still looks like some huge beast stepped on the roof and squished it.
> 
> I actually prefer being able to _see_ out of a car.


Agreed - one time I was given something as a rental that had this short window design and had to turn it back in; not comfortable with that kind of lack of vision changing lanes.

That being said, it does LOOK good...lol


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Kamdog said:


> Still looks like some huge beast stepped on the roof and squished it.
> 
> I actually prefer being able to _see_ out of a car.


I sat in one of those cars and rear view vision is quite poor. Also poor is headroom clearance inside car unless you are around 5.5' and under.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

I like it much more than the new Mustang. Hopefully it will no longer drives like from within a bathtub.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2016 Camaro SS V8 Engine - Winner of 2014 Ward's 10 Best Engines

This year is different, as GM Powertrain left no stone unturned in designing, modeling, testing, validating and building a world-class small-block V-8 that proudly carries forward a 58-year legacy by leveraging the latest technologies while embracing key familial characteristics, namely, pushrods, a 90-degree layout and surprisingly compact packaging.

It's ironic the fifth-generation LT1 6.2L small-block that turns the all-new '14 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray into an absolute raging bull cruised so casually this year to a Ward's 10 Best Engines win.

Barely a word was said about it in the often-contentious editorial confab. The votes had been counted and no one questioned the LT1's position high in the rankings.

This engine program establishes definitively that old-school cam-in-block configurations relying on pushrods can deliver stunning performance and cost advantages in a powertrain world dominated by newer overhead-cam architectures.

The discussion wasn't whether the all-new small-block belongs on the list, but which one. GM has been busy launching vehicles with four engines springing from this family, and they all share certain core elements, such as direct injection, two valves per cylinder, aluminum blocks, 92-mm stroke and cylinder deactivation.

There's the 355-hp L83 5.3L V-8, which will be the highest-volume variant in the pickups and SUVs, and the 285-hp LV3 4.3L V-6, also slotted into the trucks as a base engine. These engines share an 11.0:1 compression ratio.

The 420-hp L86 V-8 caps the range on the truck side, appearing in the premium GMC Sierra Denali and Chevrolet Silverado High Country. All the truck engines are branded EcoTec3.

The L86 has a lot in common with the LT1: displacement, block, bore and stroke, 11.5:1 compression ratio, cylinder heads, crankshafts, continuously variable valve timing and other hardware.

But the LT1 requires unique intake, exhaust and lubrication systems and tuning to meet the demands of a Corvette owner.

WardsAuto editors unanimously rave about the drive experience in the Corvette, saying the LT1 makes this seventh-generation coupe "the best 'Vette yet" and an "instant classic," with a "silky smoothness" and an exhaust note that resembles "a sip of 15-year-old single-malt."

We liked all the small-blocks, but observed fuel economy made our decision easier. True, the 4.3L V-6 delivered the best efficiency - about 18 mpg (13 L/100 km) for most editors - but it whined a bit when pressed hard and lacked sharp throttle response.

Stepping up to the V-8s, the results were surprising. The 5.3L Silverado averaged 15.7 mpg (14.9 L/100 km) compared with 16 mpg (14.7 L/100 km) for the 6.2L Sierra and 16.5 mpg (14.2 L/100 km) for the Corvette.

The bigger and more powerful the engine, the more often it runs in fuel-saving 4-cyl. mode. The Corvette, despite being thrashed repeatedly, returned better fuel economy because it is about 2,000 lbs. (907 kg) lighter than the Sierra Denali.

A Corvette V-8 (LS1 5.7L) has won only two Ward's 10 Best Engines trophies, in 1998 and 1999, and the only other small-block recognized was the 6.0L in the GMC Yukon Hybrid, in 2008.

Editor Drew Winter writes on his Corvette score sheet: "If we are going to have a fire-breathing V-8 on the list this year, this should be it, not just because it is a beast but because it is a very fuel-efficient beast."

http://wardsauto.com/ward039s-10-best-engines/2014-winner-general-motors-62l-lt1-ohv-di-v-8

http://wardsauto.com/ward039s-10-best-engines/diesels-turbos-dominate-2014-ward-s-10-best-engines

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLli2_tgiIg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ_BikNRxWU


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2016 Camaro SS V8 Engine ***8211; Winner of 2015 Ward's 10 Best Engines

There is no doubt WardsAuto editors love the '15 Corvette's LT1 V-8, now a 2-time winner of a Ward's 10 Best Engines trophy.

They praise it as a naturally aspirated V-8 that purrs at idle, spins smoothly in casual driving as if it's barely working and "breathes fire down the stretch."

And they laud not only its impressive performance but also its surprising fuel efficiency, thanks to variable valve timing and Active Fuel Management, which allows the LT1 to run in 4-cyl. mode while cruising on the expressway and other light-load conditions.

WardsAuto editors logged 350 miles (563 km) on their test car, and a few drivers topped 20 mpg (11.7 L/100 km) with the new 8-speed automatic transmission, 2 mpg (0.8 L/100 km) better than last year with the manual.

Some owners have reported road-trip fuel economy averaging nearly 30 mpg (7.8 L/100 km), beating the '15 Stingray's 16/29 mpg (14.7-8.1 L/100 km) city/highway EPA ratings with the optional automatic and 17/29 (13.8-8.1 L/100 km) with the standard 7-speed manual.

But the 8AT isn't just an efficiency play, editors point out. It also enables a 3.7-second run to 60 mph (97 km/h), making it faster than the manual.

And the automatic-equipped '15 Corvette Z06, powered by a monster 650-hp supercharged LT4 variant of the 6.2L, can launch that car from rest to 60 mph in a tick under 3.0 seconds. That is seriously quick.

GM says this impressive balance of output and efficiency extends to other members of this new EcoTec3 Generation V small-block OHV engine family, including the 4.3L V-6, the 5.3L V-8 and the 6.2L V-8 that power its new pickups and SUVs.

Key suppliers for the entire lineup include Nemak for the aluminum blocks and head castings; Eaton for valves, lifters and the LT4's supercharger; Federal-Mogul for the pistons; and Stanadyne for the high-pressure fuel pump.

"The LT1 is the banner engine," says Jordan Lee, chief engineer and program manager for GM's small-block engines, "but it represents the whole Gen V family, which all use the same unique technology set to achieve not only what we think is class-leading power, torque and fuel economy but also improved drivability that delights our customers. The V-6, our value engine in pickup trucks, has all the same technologies ***8211; cam phasing, direct injection and AFM cylinder deactivation ***8211; that are in our LT1 and LT4 V-8s."

Lee adds that these three key technologies are synergistic. "The way you improve fuel economy is by being in deactivated-cylinder mode as much as possible. And to extend the 4-cyl. range, you need a lot of torque."

As long as the engine can deliver the torque requested by the driver's throttle foot using just four cylinders, it can continue to run in fuel-saving 4-cyl. mode. And the DI plays a major role because it enables significantly higher compression ratios, which dramatically increases low and midrange torque and top-end power.

"Increasing compression ratio is one of the best knobs you can turn in engine design to improve not only power and torque but also efficiency," Lee says. "So the Gen Vs across the board relative to the Gen IV engines they replaced, have class-leading low and midrange torque, which allows us to run in cylinder-deactivation mode longer to significantly improve our real-world fuel economy.

"Unlike some of our competitors' customers, ours brag about beating the fuel-economy numbers on their labels. We wanted real-world fuel economy, not just label numbers, which is why we put a lot of money and engineering development into Active Fuel Management."

http://wardsauto.com/vehicles-technology/gm-s-fuel-sipping-beast

http://wardsauto.com/diesel-resourc...shes-2015-ward-s-10-best-engines#node-1175021


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

MCSL said:


> 0-¼-mile Standing Start
> 
> Trap Speed will tell you about your HP to weight.
> 
> ...


That new GT350 R is not too shabby for the money.


----------



## JBsZ06 (Oct 8, 2003)

Impressive performance on a 1ss six speed manual for 37 grand...

If you want to spend a little extra get the npp exhaust and MRC shocks for around 41 grand for the best all around daily driver bad @ss lt1 powered coupe...


----------

